# Trovare LiveDVD Gentoo 10.1 in edicola

## bandreabis

Domanda.

Ho cercato ovunque ma non ho trovato nulla.

E' possibile trovare in edicola o altrove i DVD dell'anniversario di Gentoo?

A.

----------

## viralex

toh è uscita la 10.1!

hmm ma il nome del profile resta 10.0??

----------

## lucapost

ho dato un'occhiata pure io, ma per ora niente, ma appena esce potrei anche spendere quei 5€!

----------

## Kernel78

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ho dato un'occhiata pure io, ma per ora niente, ma appena esce potrei anche spendere quei 5€!

 

per 5€ il dvd te lo faccio io  :Laughing: 

----------

## bandreabis

Se lo trovate in edicola avvisate qui.

O se Kernel78 ne fa qualche copia, compresa di CD stampato e copertine colorate.... io 5€ li preparo.

----------

## Kernel78

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Se lo trovate in edicola avvisate qui.
> 
> O se Kernel78 ne fa qualche copia, compresa di CD stampato e copertine colorate.... io 5€ li preparo.

 

con il lightscribe non vengono male  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Se lo trovate in edicola avvisate qui.
> 
> O se Kernel78 ne fa qualche copia, compresa di CD stampato e copertine colorate.... io 5€ li preparo. 
> 
> con il lightscribe non vengono male 

 

Guarda che non scherzo. Se non lo trovo te lo commissiono.

----------

## bandreabis

Ho trovato il livedvd 10.1 sul sito http://www.frozentech.com/gentoo-101-livedvd

ma non riesco a capire che formato abbia (box o non box, stampato come si deve o meno).

Edit: vende solo negli USA.

----------

## bandreabis

Trovato anche questo che vende worldwide dal Canada.

Più vicini a noi?

----------

## Ic3M4n

non credo, il Canada è appena sopra gli Stati Uniti.

----------

## bandreabis

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> non credo, il Canada è appena sopra gli Stati Uniti.

 

Intendevo: più vicino a noi.. non ce n'è?  :Razz: 

E la risposta per ora è no.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> non credo, il Canada è appena sopra gli Stati Uniti.

 

Grazie, Capitan Ovvio!

scusate ma non ho saputo resistere..   :Wink:  

----------

## bandreabis

Acquistato proprio dal Canada.

Se vi va nel numero di dicembre di Gnu Linux Magazine c'è un doppio DVD con (anche) Gentoo LiveDVD 10.1.

Assieme a Ubuntu 9.10 e Sabayon 5.0.

----------

## ciro64

Ho preso oggi Linux pro col dvd con Gentoo 10 e Sabayon 5.  :Smile: 

Spero che qualcuno che conosco mi dia retta e decida di provare.

Eppure... hanno hdd usati come "catini" per contenuti multimediali   :Rolling Eyes: 

Neppure qualche GB per provare dei sistemi meravigliosi.

Vabbè ... pazienza.

----------

## bandreabis

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Ho preso oggi Linux pro col dvd con Gentoo 10 e Sabayon 5. 
> 
> Spero che qualcuno che conosco mi dia retta e decida di provare.
> 
> Eppure... hanno hdd usati come "catini" per contenuti multimediali  
> ...

 

Il liveDVD Gentoo 10.1 è un po' troppo pieno di programmi. E poi non mi parte kdm in automatico, ma solo se gli do /etc/init.d/xdm restart.

Su Linux Pro, però, c'è Gentoo 10.0 non 10.1. Io ho preso la rivista accanto.

PS:Come fare per far partire Sabayon.

----------

## ciro64

Quello che ho trovato è un dvd "double face"; da un lato Gentoo, dall'altra Sabayon.

[ot]

PS: ho appena aggiornato drivers nvidia 185.18.36

Adesso compiz va come un fulmine... sempre + un gioiello  :Very Happy: 

[/ot]

----------

## bandreabis

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Quello che ho trovato è un dvd "double face"; da un lato Gentoo, dall'altra Sabayon.
> 
> [ot]
> 
> PS: ho appena aggiornato drivers nvidia 185.18.36
> ...

 

Qui invece è sempre un doppia faccia, ma da una parte abbiamo Gentoo e Sabayon e dall'altra Ubuntu 9.10.

[OT]

Io uso kde4 e gli effetti funzionano senza aver installato null'altro.

[/OT]

----------

